# We really want to live in NZ



## jim123bev123 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello to everyone

I am on here to look for some good honest advice, for the last 2 years me and my wife have discussed about moving to New Zealand, the only thing that stopped us was my wifes daughter from a prevoius marriage, becuase she did not want to leave her behind, anyway two months ago her daughter got a job and moved out to singapore so their is nothing stopping us now and we really want to go and live in New Zealand, we thought my engineering skills may of got us, but so far this is not looking good, i will give you a quick CV -

16-22 - Apprenticeship in Mechanical engineering and gained NVQ 2 and 3 and ONC and HNC

22-24 - Worked as a technical service person

24-26 - In to sales in pneumatics

26-35 - Became a sales manage with technical know how

Now 36 working as a UK Business manager for a global company.

We also have twin girls age 5, does any one have any advice how we could move to New Zealand, i am not bothered what job i do as long as I have a job, and would need one before I moved out their and more than happy to do some training.

Any advice would really be most welcome.

Best Regards

James


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

jim123bev123 said:


> Hello to everyone I am on here to look for some good honest advice, for the last 2 years me and my wife have discussed about moving to New Zealand, the only thing that stopped us was my wifes daughter from a prevoius marriage, becuase she did not want to leave her behind, anyway two months ago her daughter got a job and moved out to singapore so their is nothing stopping us now and we really want to go and live in New Zealand, we thought my engineering skills may of got us, but so far this is not looking good, i will give you a quick CV - 16-22 - Apprenticeship in Mechanical engineering and gained NVQ 2 and 3 and ONC and HNC 22-24 - Worked as a technical service person 24-26 - In to sales in pneumatics 26-35 - Became a sales manage with technical know how Now 36 working as a UK Business manager for a global company. We also have twin girls age 5, does any one have any advice how we could move to New Zealand, i am not bothered what job i do as long as I have a job, and would need one before I moved out their and more than happy to do some training. Any advice would really be most welcome. Best Regards James


Hi and welcome to the forum,

Basically to have any chance you need to either secure a skilled job in NZ whilst overseas then apply for a temporary working visa on the basis of the job offer OR apply for a residency visa via the skilled migrant route using your education, skills and experience to give you enough points so your expression of interest has a good chance of being selected.
See if your occupation is on the Long Term Skill Shortage List.

www.immigration.govt.nz

Have a look at all the different visas, associated basic requirements of each and see which you are eligible for.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------

